# millen oak / cherry and maple



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2014)

busted my a$$ all day trying to get most of the logs I drug up done before the weather gets bad. heres what I came up with . milled this one nasty white oak that was laying 5 years even its ugly. also walnut / spalted ambrosia maple and a fat little cherry log or two. some of these sals are 16 footers. about killed me today im whooped.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2014)

heres the rest

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice wood buddy- have a beer relax- I was up and down a ladder friday- I felt the same way.........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

Duck some of those boards look exactly like honeylocust color and all - great stuff man. I guess it's been hard labor weekend everywhere - I've loaded and unloaded and loaded etc. a 28' gooseneck with timber and logs moving around on my property trying to get my log yard organized better. I think maybe one more trailer full will do it for now. 

Can't wait to see more of that yummy duckwood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2014)

im feeling the pain kevin but its a good pain now ill move them a couple more times stackin /sealing/ and getting a couple tons to the kiln. sounds like some more sore joints in the ol ducks body. but its done for the year thank god. just got 30 or 40 big logs left to drag out  I cut all the cherry at 3 inches thick ill have to sort through when I get done organizeing and get a thread on for you

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 26, 2014)

You've been a busy duck!. There is some amazing grain in there. I agree with Kevin on the honey locust look. If that was all in a day you definitely deserve a beer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2014)

thanks guys . it was a hard heavy day the boys went hunting and I jerked the slabs / rolled the logs all by my lonesome for the miller. nonstop for 7 hrs strait im getting a little old for this crap. but ya just gota see whats in the next one laying there. that oak was a bear very heavy been laying out there 10 years don't know if that is what white oak splats like but it has some wild grain and colors and is still rock hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

No hurry on my stuff duck get your ducks in a row first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2014)

I have milled oak that had been down in the woods for years like yours, all the sap wood had rotted off but the heartwood was fine. White oak is very moisture resistant compared to red oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

You got that right Greg. RO is worthless when it comes to durabilty. WO is excellent as an outdoor wood when used properly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You got that right Greg. RO is worthless when it comes to durabilty. WO is excellent as an outdoor wood when used properly.


White oak is also preferred by boat builders as well due to it's closed cells.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2014)

this is the one that was laying on the trail greg all the sapwood was gone. it had that wild grain in it. all the others were the ones we never got too. the extra time on the ground worked wonders on them  all the giant logs are comeing out next haul


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> White oak is also preferred by boat builders as well due to it's closed cells.



Yeppers. Vis-a-vis Old Ironsides. The Red Coats learned to hate Live Oak and WO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2014)

ironsides sure felt like iron when my little butt tried to roll it . had to get the f150 and a chain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> ironsides sure felt like iron when my little butt tried to roll it . had to get the f150 and a chain


Did you get yourself a good set of cant hooks yet?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 26, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Did you get yourself a good set of cant hooks yet?


yep had them. this mill didn't have hydrolics just a wench back breaking bull work flipping the logs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh you mean a winch......I had a wench once but that's another story, LOL.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 27, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Oh you mean a winch......I had a wench once but that's another story, LOL.


who hasnt


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 29, 2014)

Always to se the wood you mill. Work like that and it will wear ya out but ( I am only guessing) that it is quite rewarding to see that old crusty log turn into spectacular Duckwood.
Thanks for taking the time to share the pictures of your labor
Dave


----------

